# Austausch SPS



## mariob (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
es ist bei uns in der Firma angedacht, in einer bestehenden Anlage eine SPS Eberle gegen eine S7 zu tauschen. Es ist ein 1:1 Austausch, der Rest der Hardware wird nicht berührt, also ab Baugruppenstecker der Steuerung wird nichts verändert.
Unser Sicherheitsbeauftragter soll sich dazu auch äußern, welche grundlegenden Richtlinien sind zu beachten, muß eine neue Sicherheitsbewertung der Anlage stattfinden? Die Anlage ist älter als 15 Jahre.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Wenn keine "wesentlichen Veränderungen" stattfinden hat das Ding doch Bestandschutz.

Alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen bleiben unberührt?



LG


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2010)

Ein reiner SPS-Tausch läuft bei uns als "unwesentliche Änderung" im Sinne der Sicherheitstechnik.
Wirf mal die Suchfunktion an, da findest du einiges zu dem Stichwort.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (16 Juni 2010)

Danke,
hier habe ich doch schon einmal ein Stichwort, da sieht das ganze doch gar nicht so schlecht aus8).

Gruß
Mario


----------

